# APR ECU Tune and Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Drove to Opelika, Alabama today to have APR (Audi Performance Racing) tune my ECU and install a carbon fiber cold air intake system and all I can say is WOW! what a difference. Based on APR's dyno numbers stock horsepower of 200 has been increased to 254 with the tuning and to 265 with the addition of the cold air intake system. Some of you may argue with those numbers but all I can say is there is a very noticeable difference in power and some of the turbo lag is been erased. The carbon fiber cold air intake looks awesome. I will take pictures and post when I have a chance. Glad to be posting about something other than window issues.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Drove to Opelika, Alabama today to have APR (Audi Performance Racing) tune my ECU and install a carbon fiber cold air intake system and all I can say is WOW! what a difference. Based on APR's dyno numbers stock horsepower of 200 has been increased to 254 with the tuning and to 265 with the addition of the cold air intake system. Some of you may argue with those numbers but all I can say is there is a very noticeable difference in power and some of the turbo lag is been erased. The carbon fiber cold air intake looks awesome. I will take pictures and post when I have a chance. Glad to be posting about something other than window issues.


 All the APR products are great, including their 3" Downpipe and 'short' shifter for manual shift 
cars. Only thing I noticed after the ECU 'Flash' was that there was an abundance of 'wheel hop' 
with all that added hp and torque. Was able to eliminate that with upgrades to 75 durometer 
urethane bushings, as are in the Golf R, for the front lower control arms, the rear trailing arms, 
and the 'dog bone' mount from HPA. Idling is smooth and I get no vibrations during 'spirited' 
acceleration. Also swapped out the upper motor mount for the Golf R's and noticed the one in the 
Turbo Beetle is stamped VW in the metal whereas the one from VW Parts Dept for the Golf R has 
the four '0000' Audi rings stamped into it.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> All the APR products are great, including their 3" Downpipe and 'short' shifter for manual shift
> cars. Only thing I noticed after the ECU 'Flash' was that there was an abundance of 'wheel hop'
> with all that added hp and torque. Was able to eliminate that with upgrades to 75 durometer
> urethane bushings, as are in the Golf R, for the front lower control arms, the rear trailing arms,
> ...


 Thanks for your input. I am not noticing any wheel hop at this point but I will see if it develops. I could not be happier with the APR products and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Thanks for your input. I am not noticing any wheel hop at this point but I will see if it develops. I could not be happier with the APR products and would recommend them to anyone.


 Since my car is a manual trany car, it could be more susceptible to wheel hop than the DSG. 
The car just stays more firmly planted to the ground with the upgraded bushings which by 
being stiffer than stock, adds to my performance during acceleration. I also replaced the 
oem intercooler with APR's since it has almost three time more capacity. On hot, muggy days 
when 'heat soak' robs power, my car runs much more as it normally does on non-humid says. 
With regard to braking, I simply added TyrolSport's brass caliper bushings which are far 
superior to the spongy 'rubber' oem bushings. Also, by replacing the rubber brake hoses with 
steel braided ones, the ability now to eliminate expansion in the hoses helps greatly to improve 
stopping distance when the brakes have been through all forms of stress which can even 
accompany daily street and highway driving.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

cbugrun said:


> Drove to Opelika, Alabama today to have APR (Audi Performance Racing) tune my ECU and install a carbon fiber cold air intake system and all I can say is WOW! what a difference. Based on APR's dyno numbers stock horsepower of 200 has been increased to 254 with the tuning and to 265 with the addition of the cold air intake system. Some of you may argue with those numbers but all I can say is there is a very noticeable difference in power and some of the turbo lag is been erased. The carbon fiber cold air intake looks awesome. I will take pictures and post when I have a chance. Glad to be posting about something other than window issues.


 I'm heading to a shop in Kansas city this weekend to do the same thing. My intake is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. It's great to hear how happy you are, i want to be that happy lol But that will mainly happen once these window issues are resolved.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I'm heading to a shop in Kansas city this weekend to do the same thing. My intake is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. It's great to hear how happy you are, i want to be that happy lol But that will mainly happen once these window issues are resolved.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 
Let us know how you like the tune and intake. Ditto on the windows!


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

So glad you guys are having great results with your 2.0s :thumbup: 

C'mon APR get a 2.5 and make some upgrades for us non turbo owners. opcorn: 

And seriously my car has had very few window episodes. I LOVE my Bug!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The one thing APR is lagging behind in concerns their slowness in coming up with a 
cat back exhaust for the Turbo Beetle. However, I don't see how they could come up 
with one better than the Borla one recently released for sale. Whether you want to 
accelerate with a normal sounding exhaust, or get that 'throaty' growl throughout the 
gears, Borla is 'spot on'! Cruising in high gears on highways produces no annoying 
drone so you have the best of both world's. There is a YouTube video by Borla on their 
cat back but keep in mind that car is 'stock', and once you add an ECU 'Flash' it even 
produces more authoritative sounds. I don't think anyone can match Borla for experience 
in top rated exhausts and their prices are reasonable. Fitment also takes only about a 1/2 hour.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> The one thing APR is lagging behind in concerns their slowness in coming up with a
> cat back exhaust for the Turbo Beetle. However, I don't see how they could come up
> with one better than the Borla one recently released for sale. Whether you want to
> accelerate with a normal sounding exhaust, or get that 'throaty' growl throughout the
> ...


 Funny you mention that, i placed an order last week, they are on back order, but at least they said it should only be a 3 week wait.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> So glad you guys are having great results with your 2.0s :thumbup:
> 
> C'mon APR get a 2.5 and make some upgrades for us non turbo owners. opcorn:
> 
> And seriously my car has had very few window episodes. I LOVE my Bug!


 C2Motorsports.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Funny you mention that, i placed an order last week, they are on back order, but at least they said it should only be a 3 week wait.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 I 'jumped' on one one of the five pilot program ones they made in their California plant and 
offered up for sale at 20% less than the price regular stock ones would sell for out of their 
Tennessee facility.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I installed the Carbonio intake a few days after I had gotten my car. That alone made a huge difference. I can't wait until I can chip it, if I even decide to keep it long enough to warrant it


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Second day of driving and my face still looks like the cat that ate the family canary (grinning from ear to ear). Spoke with the APR rep today just to give him feedback and he told me the response will get even better as I continue to drive the car and the tuning gets dial in. Could not be happier with the results. To anyone who is sitting on the fence, go for it!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> I 'jumped' on one one of the five pilot program ones they made in their California plant and
> offered up for sale at 20% less than the price regular stock ones would sell for out of their
> Tennessee facility.


 They actually just shipped mine out yesterday, I'll have it by tuesday. Faster than the 3 weeks they told me originally. 



cbugrun said:


> Second day of driving and my face still looks like the cat that ate the family canary (grinning from ear to ear). Spoke with the APR rep today just to give him feedback and he told me the response will get even better as I continue to drive the car and the tuning gets dial in. Could not be happier with the results. To anyone who is sitting on the fence, go for it!


 That's great to hear! I got the intake installed last night, and I'm heading for the tune tomorrow!


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> C2Motorsports.


 I spoke to them and also looked the site over. No upgrades for the 2.5 2012 Beetle yet. Unless you know or see something I don't. I also don't plan on making something work, it has to be for the 2012 Beetle or nothing.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*I Stand Corrected*

Yes, we have C2 NA software available for all 2.5 equipped cars up and including 2012 



Chris 

C2 

This was my reply from C2 today.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*ECU Scheduled*

Just scheduled the 2.5 for a C2 Motorsports ECU on 8 Sep. The closest place is booked thru Labor Day weekend. I know I wont get gains like the 2.0 until someone makes a bolt on turbo but a little performance gain will be worth it.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Here are pictures of the Carbonio carbon fiber cold air intake system and APR badging on the rear trunk lid. Still extremely happy with the results.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

You thinking about the stage II carbonio piece? It really completes it, here's mine I put in yesterday:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

drtechy said:


> You thinking about the stage II carbonio piece? It really completes it, here's mine I put in yesterday:


 
Definitely. I did not realize that was a separate piece until I got home from APR. A bit pricey but definitely makes the engine bay look good and probably gives you a little more performance. Will get it on my next trip to Opelika, Alabama. Love the way yours looks.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Technically, APR states that to reach Stage II you need to include the 3' downpipe. 
Then you can add another I to your Stage I emblem. I shudder to think of the 
consequences you will be facing if the 'Downpipe Squad from APR' slides under your 
car, after seeing the II on your trunk, and notices that it is the 'stock' downpipe and 
your car cannot be more than a Stage I.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Technically, APR states that to reach Stage II you need to include the 3' downpipe.
> Then you can add another I to your Stage I emblem. I shudder to think of the
> consequences you will be facing if the 'Downpipe Squad from APR' slides under your
> car, after seeing the II on your trunk, and notices that it is the 'stock' downpipe and
> your car cannot be more than a Stage I.


 He only has the I badge bro, he doesn't have the II on there. Zoom in and you'll see

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

cbugrun said:


> Definitely. I did not realize that was a separate piece until I got home from APR. A bit pricey but definitely makes the engine bay look good and probably gives you a little more performance. Will get it on my next trip to Opelika, Alabama. Love the way yours looks.


 Yea definitely a bit pricey, and honestly i doubt it gives any performance increase over the stock pipe but you never know. I admit i only bought it to complete the look lol 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yea definitely a bit pricey, and honestly i doubt it gives any performance increase over the stock pipe but you never know. I admit i only bought it to complete the look lol
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 Spoke with a APR rep yesterday and he told me that the performance gains with the Stage 11 are marginal at best without the 3" down pipe but it does look good so I will probably still do it. He also told me if I install the Stage 11 without the 3" down pipe they would not send the " Goon Squad " after me.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Spoke with a APR rep yesterday and he told me that the performance gains with the Stage 11 are marginal at best without the 3" down pipe but it does look good so I will probably still do it. He also told me if I install the Stage 11 without the 3" down pipe they would not send the " Goon Squad " after me.


 On the 'plus side', going from 2-1/2" to the 3" downpipe will allow you to attain better air flow. 
On the 'minus side', the only thing would be CEL's associated with the non OEM CAT you have 
added. Would then require adding 02 sensor spacers to tweak the air flow to remove the 'light' 
or have it done through an APR program your 'Tuner' can get access to if the 'spacers' don't 
achieve the desired result.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> On the 'plus side', going from 2-1/2" to the 3" downpipe will allow you to attain better air flow.
> On the 'minus side', the only thing would be CEL's associated with the non OEM CAT you have
> added. Would then require adding 02 sensor spacers to tweak the air flow to remove the 'light'
> or have it done through an APR program your 'Tuner' can get access to if the 'spacers' don't
> achieve the desired result.


 
Thanks for the info. The Beetle is my wife's car. Not sure have far I can go without her pitching a fit! She keeps telling me I have a Porsche Cayman S so stop fooling with her car. I keep telling her modding cars is a decease for which there is no cure. She tells me she definitely has the cure. No sex. Maybe she has a point!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Thanks for the info. The Beetle is my wife's car. Not sure have far I can go without her pitching a fit! She keeps telling me I have a Porsche Cayman S so stop fooling with her car. I keep telling her modding cars is a decease for which there is no cure. She tells me she definitely has the cure. No sex. Maybe she has a point!


 When we get through with her Beetle she will have a little rocket that will get so many of 
her juices flowing that she will be all over you in the bedroom like 'stink on a monkey'!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> When we get through with her Beetle she will have a little rocket that will get so many of
> her juices flowing that she will be all over you in the bedroom like 'stink on a monkey'!


 
One can only hope!


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

idk about the 9hp jump on the carbino... by u saying 265 i would have to assume ur running stage 2??? but yea stg 2 tune, bsh true seal race intake and ghl turbo back exhaust is what i have on my bug and DAM!!!! im doin 310 to the crank and 265 to the wheels.... so i would say unless ur running that i would argue ur numbers all day....but dam mine ran a 13.4 with 2500 miles on the engine and no traction....im going to run it at the track again very soon and see what kind of numbers i put down....should be exciting expecially since i expect it will break 12s


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

210thumper said:


> idk about the 9hp jump on the carbino... by u saying 265 i would have to assume ur running stage 2??? but yea stg 2 tune, bsh true seal race intake and ghl turbo back exhaust is what i have on my bug and DAM!!!! im doin 310 to the crank and 265 to the wheels.... so i would say unless ur running that i would argue ur numbers all day....but dam mine ran a 13.4 with 2500 miles on the engine and no traction....im going to run it at the track again very soon and see what kind of numbers i put down....should be exciting expecially since i expect it will break 12s


 
First of all I did not say 265. I clearly stated that APR claims that a 2.0 TSI with a Stage 1 ECU tune and a Carbino cold air intake dyno's out at 265 at the crank. My point was whether you agree with the numbers or not, the power increase is very noticeable and enough to satisfy me.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

210thumper said:


> idk about the 9hp jump on the carbino... by u saying 265 i would have to assume ur running stage 2??? but yea stg 2 tune, bsh true seal race intake and ghl turbo back exhaust is what i have on my bug and DAM!!!! im doin 310 to the crank and 265 to the wheels.... so i would say unless ur running that i would argue ur numbers all day....but dam mine ran a 13.4 with 2500 miles on the engine and no traction....im going to run it at the track again very soon and see what kind of numbers i put down....should be exciting expecially since i expect it will break 12s


 I'd love too see that track slip for the 13.4

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

cbugrun said:


> First of all I did not say 265. I clearly stated that APR claims that a 2.0 TSI with a Stage 1 ECU tune and a Carbino cold air intake dyno's out at 265 at the crank. My point was whether you agree with the numbers or not, the power increase is very noticeable and enough to satisfy me.


sorry i read it wrong....but yea th increase is substantial and it handles it very well


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

drtechy said:


> I'd love too see that track slip for the 13.4
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


13.498 @101.49


----------

